# 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT - Break in period??



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

SuzieCruze11 said:


> *Can someone please tell me what the actual break in period is for a Chevy Cruze?? The dealer told me when I bought my car (2 weeks ago) that there is no break in period on newer cars anymore, but there seems to be a conflict in discussion with this... *
> 
> 
> *Oh and also, the noob of a saleman also told me that the Cruze engine is a 1.4L Turbo, but when I look at the printout for it, no where on there does it say turbo... can someone clarify that for me as well?? Thanks*


If you have a 2LT then you most definitely have the 1.4L Turbo engine.

Break in is one of those personal choice things. The salesman was correct in that there really isnt a need for the extended break in period like there used to be. The manual suggests that you do not drive at a constant rpm for an extended period of time, thats all. So if you have a long trip planned vary your speed and occasionally change down to 5th gear to avoid droning on at the same rpm for a long time. Once you get past 500 miles you are free to whip your Cruze as you please.
Some people like to change the oil after the 500 interval, some dont. I did, but thats just me.


----------



## SuzieCruze11 (Mar 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> If you have a 2LT then you most definitely have the 1.4L Turbo engine.
> 
> Break in is one of those personal choice things. The salesman was correct in that there really isnt a need for the extended break in period like there used to be. The manual suggests that you do not drive at a constant rpm for an extended period of time, thats all. So if you have a long trip planned vary your speed and occasionally change down to 5th gear to avoid droning on at the same rpm for a long time. Once you get past 500 miles you are free to whip your Cruze as you please.
> Some people like to change the oil after the 500 interval, some dont. I did, but thats just me.


 
*Thanks for clarifying that for me! I guess it would help if I actually read my owner's manual huh??  My car has almost 500 miles on it, and its starting to feel a little better when I drive it. *


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive noticed that coming up on 1000 miles that things have mellowed out a bit suspension wise, it was super rough when i first got it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> Ive noticed that coming up on 1000 miles that things have mellowed out a bit *suspension* wise, it was super rough when i first got it.


...equate a _new_ pair of *shoes* to the cars' *suspension*, ie: everything is *stiff* & *tight* until the leather/bushings gradually become worn-in/broken-in.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SuzieCruze11 said:


> *Can someone please tell me what the actual break in period is for a Chevy Cruze?? *
> 
> *the Cruze engine is a 1.4L Turbo, but when I look at the printout for it, no where on there does it say turbo... can someone clarify that for me as well?? Thanks*


For the first 1,000 mile vary the engine speed, don't use cruise control. No high speed runs, heavy throttle, no hard braking.

It is a turbo.

First oil change when the mood strikes.


----------



## mikemaj82 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was told that break-in really occurs within the first 20 miles or so, when everything gets seated during the first few miles of driving. there's also a huge controversial writeup about it floating around the internet.


----------



## David (Mar 18, 2011)

Concerning automobile gas engine breakins, I am a retired Ship Chief engineer, and when we do a major over haul, or with new construction large (mean big enough to climb around inside) Diesel engines, we break them in uasually at full load, rpm, horsepower, max exhaust temp. etc. for a period of 8 to12 hours. Why do gas engines get babied so? I usually do as directed by the manual, but I was just curious.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in the "good old days" it was certainly a by-product of mass-production _tolerances_ versus material _quality_...make'em over-sized and let'em "wear-in" to fit.

...I can remember seeing LOTs of metal particles in the first oil-change at 500 miles on my 1953 flathead Ford...and oil filters weren't nearly as good at filtering back then either.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> For the first 1,000 mile vary the engine speed, don't use cruise control. No high speed runs, heavy throttle, no hard braking.
> 
> It is a turbo.
> 
> First oil change when the mood strikes.


Change the oil and filter at the 500 mark then drive it like you stole it


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> Change the oil and filter at the 500 mark then drive it like you stole it


 You crack me up! Speaking of oil changes, what is the going price for an oil/filter change now that we have synthetic oil? I don't want to be shocked! I have about 820 miles on my Cruze and I'm going to do the first oil change at 1,000 miles.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u need to seat the valves and rings, and by going up and down on the throttle, at various speeds, it will do the job, in the first 50-100 miles, with the modern engines.
70aarcuda might relate to this. My first new car was a '70 chevelle malibu l48 (350 ci, 300 hp). the servoce manager told me to drive the car the way i wanted to.
the fastest he car would go the day i picked up the car was 80 mph. yes, prior to top speed run, i was up and down on the speed.
anyhow, within a month, the car would bury the needle, past the 120 mph.
that engine never used oil and never failed. 
by the way, i have owned a 1972 buick gs since 2000, in excellent condition.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

72buickgs said:


> u need to seat the valves and rings, and by going up and down on the throttle, at various speeds, it will do the job, in the first 50-100 miles, with the modern engines.
> 
> *70aarcuda might relate to this*. My first new car was a '70 chevelle malibu l48 (350 ci, 300 hp). the service manager told me to drive the car the way i wanted to.
> 
> ...


...yep, but back then they could rely upon the spongy nature of lead-oxide to cushion valve seats (leaded fuel was still legal at the time). When the lead was banned, they had to used hardened valve-seat inserts; todays' use of induction-hardening lets them use bare metal, except in all-aluminum heads.


----------

